# Tallahassee



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

My big beautiful boy has passed on 

He hadn't been right for a while. He'd been attacked in a temporary divider failure but despite raggedy fins he was ok. Slowly he stopped eating as much as usual and eventually in the past week and a half had stopped eating all together. I tried every type of food I could get my hands on. Every frozen freshwater food offered at petsmart, live mosquito larvae, live white worms, fresh BBS, live adult BBS, pellets, even freeze dried foods.

I tried several different medications but besides not eating there wasn't any identifiable issue with him. When he did eat his poo was normal, he never bloated, never had any visible signs of parasite or fungus. It's like he just gave up on living 

I'm really gonna miss him. I have a lot of fish but there are a couple who are extra special and he was one of them


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, I'm sorry, Jackie! He was so pretty.


----------



## Serafina (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry you lost your beautiful boy.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

He was a very regal, handsome fish with a charming little face. I'm so sorry you lost him.


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

I'm so so sorry for your loss.. But remember, it's only his body that's no longer here, his spirit will live on forever in your heart. <3


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Rest In Peace


----------

